# Over 10,000 Australian state and territory nominated visas granted since May



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

In recent weeks Australian state and territory governments have nominated almost 20,000 foreign workers for visas under the SkillSelect programme of which more than 10,000 have now been granted a visa, the latest figures show. SkillSelect provides an effective way for states and territories to find and engage with skilled workers in order to meet [...]

Click to read the full news article: Over 10,000 Australian state and territory nominated visas granted since May...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

